# Coping with Infertility



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

How about a forum for those who are coping with infertility issues? I may have overlooked something on here. But I know that it can be pretty taxing on a marriage to have a partner who is sterile or otherwise unable to conceive in a traditional manner. High costs of IUI and IVF procedures. PESA and TESA procedures. Vasovasectomy. Non-traditional or radical options such as... Well.. Lack of a better term, sanctioned affairs. 

This is something I'm finding all too common in cases of second marriages and other relationships after one of the people involved has divorced. It creates a lot of stress when situations look promising for financing the clinical solutions and so a relationship grows to marriage and then a carpet is pulled out from under the couple and finances change drastically. Making it more prohibitive.

Maybe I'm just thinking about my situation though. lol


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

We had an infertility section for a long time, but it got little to no use. I would suggest posting any threads related to that topic in the general section. You would more responses that way.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Chris H. said:


> We had an infertility section for a long time, but it got little to no use. I would suggest posting any threads related to that topic in the general section. You would more responses that way.


Sounds good. Thanks much.


----------

